# Is it possible to listen to My Chemical Romance and not be Emo?



## Axelfox (Nov 4, 2009)

Because i like most of the music and i wonder whether it's possible to like MCR and not be Emo.


----------



## CathoraGal (Nov 4, 2009)

I listen to MCR.
I don't really consider myself anything though. I'm lazy, I let other people do that for me.


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes. But it does not speak well on your taste of music. Being emo almost Justifies enjoying shit music.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 5, 2009)

Not necessarily, but as Ace said up here quite kindly, makes it look like you have a poor taste in music. Not even from an elitist perspective.


----------



## RoadDogg (Nov 5, 2009)

No its not. Now excuse me while I go cry in a corner, and cut myself to sleep.
How could this happen to me!:cry:


----------



## Takun (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, but it's not possible to listen to My Chemical Romance and have a good taste in music.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

RoadDogg said:


> No its not. Now excuse me while I go cry in a corner, and cut myself to sleep.
> How could this happen to me!:cry:


 No not Its "skulk in the corner and drink warm beer while writing sad poems with your own razor fresh blood then you cry yourself to sleep"


----------



## RoadDogg (Nov 5, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No not Its "skulk in the corner and drink warm beer while writing sad poems with your own razor fresh blood then you cry yourself to sleep"


 
Ha Ha Ha! Thats even better!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

RoadDogg said:


> Ha Ha Ha! Thats even better!


 the daily routine of an emo XD


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 5, 2009)

Meh, I like a few of their songs, and I'm not emo. Now AFI, on the other hand... I heard one of their songs from a car next to me at a red light for three seconds and wanted to kill myself.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 5, 2009)

I wouldn't ever advise allowing the type of music you like to influence your behavior and/or manner of dress. Being 100% honest here.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup.  I like a few of their songs, and I'm definitely not emo.  Besides, I'm thirty.  I'd look rediculous as an emo kid. *G*  

to be honest, I like everything from ABBA to Puscifer to Beethoven.  If I styled my dress out of all my musical likes, I'd be dubbed the town idiot. *S*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 5, 2009)

What is emo

Is it this


----------



## Molotov (Nov 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What is emo
> 
> Is it this



gobblegobblegobble
[/dead]


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 5, 2009)

Only people that are very stereotypical would consider one being emo for listening to it.  IMO, yes.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 5, 2009)

*Short answer:* No.

*Long answer:* "Emo" is not just a fashion. It's also a mindset and a music fanbase. (And a derogatory term, but I'd argue dressing like that, thinking like that, and listening to that shit is already derogatory enough in itself.)
So if you like the music, you're emo. Period.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 5, 2009)

It's still garbage alty rock with a whiny tone to it. There is better music out there if you look hard enough and not at the giant heaps of mainstream shit obscuring the less known gems.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

Glaice said:


> It's still garbage alty rock with a whiny tone to it. There is better music out there if you look hard enough and not at the giant heaps of mainstream shit obscuring the less known gems.



Translation: Listen to some indie band that sounds exactly the same but is better because nobody's heard of it.

Oh, and no.


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 5, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yes. But it does not speak well on your taste of music. Being emo almost Justifies enjoying shit music.



This. You dont have to be part of a sub-culture to enjoy part of it.

I find your taste lacking, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## Zhael (Nov 5, 2009)

MCR is emo for twelve year olds.
Mainstream emo.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 5, 2009)

edited


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe you should think before spouting off in a post and then editing it out.

And yes, looking for unknown or lesser known music is fun sometimes..I'm pretty sure there are non-mainstream MCR clones out there.


----------

